# Most expensive fire detection



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Commissioning 2 new Xtralis VESDA air sampling units. 18K each


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Are you a plumber, too?


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

cuba_pete said:


> Are you a plumber, too?



It is CPVC flameguard pipe. It pipe has holes in it to allow the detector to constantly sample the air


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have an old boss that installs VESDA systems all over. No idea if he makes any money doing it.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

We have a VESDA system in a longer tunnel that is used by vehicles. Older equipment and the fire trucks set it off with their big puffs of black smoke. It works well but needs a lot of cleaning and to many nuisance alarms. We should have put in flame detectors.

Tim


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

I put about 20 of these in this building. They are ultra sensitive and changes in room airflow can cause a trouble alert


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Many new buildings are installing these in vaults so you don’t have to enter the vault for annual testing


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

What are you testing for?

Cheers
John


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Navyguy said:


> What are you testing for?
> 
> Cheers
> John



Extremely small amounts of smoke. We deploy these in data centers around the computer equipment. They can detect in windy environments. 

https://xtralis.com/product/165/vesda-e-vep-aspirating-smoke-detector


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

Expensive flame detector tester. We have a few of these. $8400 ea. You have to have it on the charger when not using it or it kills the battery for some reason, a PITA.

https://www.radwell.com/Shop?source=GoogleShopping&IgnoreRedirect=true&ItemSingleId=99485367&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&adpos=&scid=scplp99485367&sc_intid=99485367&gclid=CjwKCAjw4rf6BRAvEiwAn2Q76qgSIaLGw-g7VCMYYi9N75nRCGNK_AZH5FCMuW0GsM8ie9wcRDsrrhoCFUYQAvD_BwE


https://us.msasafety.com/Fixed-Gas-&-Flame-Detection/Flame-Detectors/FlameGard%C2%AE-5-Test-Lamp/p/000140008000002001


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

VELOCI3 said:


> It is CPVC flameguard pipe. It pipe has holes in it to allow the detector to constantly sample the air
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah...I know...quite familiar with Halon, foam, clean agent yada yada yada systems whether using ionization, smoke, particulate, etc. whether below floor, in-cabinet, plenum, non-plenum, occupied, inhabited, voids, vaults, blah, blah, blah...:vs_OMG:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

canbug said:


> We have a VESDA system in a longer tunnel that is used by vehicles. Older equipment and the fire trucks set it off with their big puffs of black smoke. It works well but needs a lot of cleaning and to many nuisance alarms. We should have put in flame detectors.
> 
> Tim


Probably cheaper to run the VESDA system then installing a bunch of flame detectors. They are typically $1000 to $5000 each!


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

eddy current said:


> Probably cheaper to run the VESDA system then installing a bunch of flame detectors. They are typically $1000 to $5000 each!



Crap. The title should say smoke detector not fire detection. Can’t edit


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

I think we spec'd 18 of them in a Archival storage facility. We had to do some onsite testing to show the effectiveness to the client (Government job). Pretty good system.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

glen1971 said:


> I think we spec'd 18 of them in a Archival storage facility. We had to do some onsite testing to show the effectiveness to the client (Government job). Pretty good system.


I was thinking that's a good use for these... problem is I want to build a concrete building with a 6+ hour fire rating complete with a CO2 system, rapid shutdown of the servers, steam heating, and more. With this new detector I've discovered, the building has just tripled in price!

Ah it's nice to dream.


----------

